# New IWC Chronograph IW377704



## snkpkp

Just got my Pilots Chronograph IW377704 and loving it more than the Top Gun Double Chrono I got earlier ...


----------



## wicked

That pic of yours captured the sub dials nicely. I love 3777. Congrats!


----------



## snkpkp

Most on this forum i saw loves the 3717 more than this, i am sure its great, i was thinking about the double chrono vs this one, and realised i already have the top gun ...this seemed more logical and i love the steel bracelet, although already looking for a tan croc 



wicked said:


> That pic of yours captured the sub dials nicely. I love 3777. Congrats!


----------



## wicked

I guess most of these people have not seen 3777 in the metal. When you do, it's really hard not to like it. I think 3777 is a worthy successor to the great 3717. IWC got it right on this one. Can't say the same for some of the new pilots line up and the aquatimers though. Having two double chrono is a bit redundant, IWC makes the best bracelet, wise decision!


----------



## snkpkp

The classic big pilot in top gun does not look right at all, but the new spitfire is just fantastic with the croc belt , it looked good in the bracelet too, but pretty expensive for something so similar to the 3777



wicked said:


> I guess most of these people have not seen 3777 in the metal. When you do, it's really hard not to like it. I think 3777 is a worthy successor to the great 3717. Can't say the same for some of the new pilots line up and the aquatimers though. Having two double chrono is a bit redundant, IWC makes the best bracelet, wise decision!


----------



## snkpkp

wicked said:


> I guess most of these people have not seen 3777 in the metal. When you do, it's really hard not to like it. I think 3777 is a worthy successor to the great 3717. Can't say the same for some of the new pilots line up and the aquatimers though. Having two double chrono is a bit redundant, IWC makes the best bracelet, wise decision!


Here is the spitfire I tried quickly with the double chrono


----------



## mas5950

Congrats for your 3777. Great shot with the sub-dial detail. Strongly agree with wicked, no photo does justice to this watch. Got my 3777-01 a week ago and getting complements everywhere by random people. I guess mostly because of it's open face (due to BPesque thin bezel) and classic clean legible appearance (even with sub-dials, triple dates and plenty of numerals).


----------



## snkpkp

mas5950 said:


> Congrats for your 3777. Great shot with the sub-dial detail. Strongly agree with wicked, no photo does justice to this watch. Got my 3777-01 a week ago and getting complements everywhere by random people. I guess mostly because of it's open face (due to BPesque thin bezel) and classic clean legible appearance (even with sub-dials, triple dates and plenty of numerals).


St1002 the spit fire was yummy though


----------



## watchhound

Nice! More pics please...


----------



## snkpkp

here is one !


----------



## snkpkp

watchhound said:


> Nice! More pics please...


----------



## snkpkp

watchhound said:


> Nice! More pics please...


----------



## snkpkp

watchhound said:


> Nice! More pics please...


----------



## watchhound

Thanks so much! There are not many of these out there yet and the real world pics are very appreciated! I am hoping to pick this one up soon...


----------



## snkpkp

watchhound said:


> Thanks so much! There are not many of these out there yet and the real world pics are very appreciated! I am hoping to pick this one up soon...


----------



## snkpkp

watchhound said:


> Thanks so much! There are not many of these out there yet and the real world pics are very appreciated! I am hoping to pick this one up soon...


----------



## karmatp

Wow, that is one great looking IWC. I need to run up to my local AD and check them out.

Congrats!


----------



## snkpkp

karmatp said:


> Wow, that is one great looking IWC. I need to run up to my local AD and check them out.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## leongkc

snkpkp said:


> View attachment 701593


Just curious, how large is your wrist?


----------



## snkpkp

leongkc said:


> Just curious, how large is your wrist?


7.5


----------



## leongkc

snkpkp said:


> 7.5


Fits you wonderfully!


----------



## snkpkp

leongkc said:


> Fits you wonderfully!










Can't say the same about him haha 
Tribute to the new Avengers movie haha !


----------



## snkpkp




----------



## erdalozan

Amazing watch, i will get it asap after trying it at my Ad last week.

DO you know the size of the new strap? is it 21mm or 22mm? Any custom strap guys out there other than strapsmith?


----------



## snkpkp

erdalozan said:


> Amazing watch, i will get it asap after trying it at my Ad last week.
> 
> DO you know the size of the new strap? is it 21mm or 22mm? Any custom strap guys out there other than strapsmith?


Actually don't know about size of the strap , more experienced users may guide you better ! Thanks !


----------



## snkpkp

All boxed up !


----------



## Watcheroo

Congrats on a great pickup!


----------



## JP Chestnut

snkpkp said:


> 7.5


Wow, that's a large wrist and the watch still looks big. I'm not even going to bother trying it on my 6 inch wrist.


----------



## snkpkp

JP Chestnut said:


> Wow, that's a large wrist and the watch still looks big. I'm not even going to bother trying it on my 6 inch wrist.


It's actually 7.3ish just measured again ,!


----------



## snkpkp

Mug shots


----------



## erdalozan

you have a great collection, dream collection for everyone i might say... I have a question though, which do you prefer your new 3777 or rolex deepsea? how do they compare to each other? I am trying to decide between them. I had few BR watches but getting rid of them. Really like my PAM 176 and want to find another one to keep... Thanks...


----------



## JP Chestnut

erdalozan said:


> you have a great collection, dream collection for everyone i might say... I have a question though, which do you prefer your new 3777 or rolex deepsea? how do they compare to each other? I am trying to decide between them. I had few BR watches but getting rid of them. Really like my PAM 176 and want to find another one to keep... Thanks...


I just tried on a Rolex SDDS, and I couldn't believe how large it wore. If you've never tried one, definitely try before you buy.


----------



## erdalozan

i actually tried and even wore it for a week. You are right it is large but i am used to big watches... still cannot decide though, i think snkpkp would have an idea as he is seeing the watches everyday...


----------



## JP Chestnut

erdalozan said:


> i actually tried and even wore it for a week. You are right it is large but i am used to big watches... still cannot decide though, i think snkpkp would have an idea as he is seeing the watches everyday...


The SDDS absolutely oozes quality in a way that the prior Rolex line never did.


----------



## Tallboyr

tried it on yesterday at the AD. what an imposing watch. liked the 3717 but must say the 3777 is a much worthy successor. almost eats up its predecessor. the new leather strap is also very nice. almost the same as the big pilots without the rivets; gives it that cool "I can come with you to work" look . enjoy it in good health.


snkpkp said:


> Just got my Pilots Chronograph IW377704 and loving it more than the Top Gun Double Chrono I got earlier ...
> View attachment 700237
> View attachment 700238
> View attachment 700242
> View attachment 700243


----------



## snkpkp

The DSSD and the 3777 are completely two different feelings all together. Having said that, the Rolex does feel a lot heavy and chunky, but at the same time it is very very impressive, there is no point on discussing about its presence , I do find that I am wearing the Rolex more at work and the IWC when I am at casual dinners, going for coffee, and other casual environments. It wears a lot lighter than the DSSD but at the same time its immensely good looking dial makes it look brilliant in any given situation. I seriously give my wife the pain pill asking her every time which watch should i wear, I love them both equally and do not know if I can do without one of them, we are going on a trip next week with the family and my wife said I can only take two watches , but I want to wear the Hublot at the wedding and the IWC and DSSD for everyday ..sadly the Panerais get no love at this trip...hahaha...! I have to say the 3777 and DSSD are my favorite for now. Until the 500401



erdalozan said:


> you have a great collection, dream collection for everyone i might say... I have a question though, which do you prefer your new 3777 or rolex deepsea? how do they compare to each other? I am trying to decide between them. I had few BR watches but getting rid of them. Really like my PAM 176 and want to find another one to keep... Thanks...





JP Chestnut said:


> I just tried on a Rolex SDDS, and I couldn't believe how large it wore. If you've never tried one, definitely try before you buy.





erdalozan said:


> i actually tried and even wore it for a week. You are right it is large but i am used to big watches... still cannot decide though, i think snkpkp would have an idea as he is seeing the watches everyday...





JP Chestnut said:


> The SDDS absolutely oozes quality in a way that the prior Rolex line never did.





Tallboyr said:


> tried it on yesterday at the AD. what an imposing watch. liked the 3717 but must say the 3777 is a much worthy successor. almost eats up its predecessor. the new leather strap is also very nice. almost the same as the big pilots without the rivets; gives it that cool "I can come with you to work" look . enjoy it in good health.


----------



## snkpkp

Just a new shot


----------



## Nishant

Holy Cow ! Thats has to be amongst the most awesome collections out there !! ... 
A BiG ConGraTs ! 
and really what it lacks is what you getting next .. The Big Pilot ! .. 
Love It 
Will be the only pilot-styled watch I would buy.. barring GO Senator WorldView.

Cheers
nishant


----------

